# Betta question



## Lil Gashog (Dec 1, 2010)

Why are some kept in blue water and some in clear water?And do lfs or lps have females?


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

I think the blue water is just the water conditioner or something. not really sure why.

As far as selling females, they are usually the ones with the shorter tails *pokes my pictures in signature (look at first photo)* and most the time (not all the time) are not as bright colors as the males. Most shops like petco or petsmart will label them.


----------



## Lil Gashog (Dec 1, 2010)

Ok thanks! And i got these at Walmart(I no bad choice) but its the only fish i will buy from them,so what kinds of bettas are in the cup labeled Male Betta?Without ct,or anything in front of it?Or is it just my job to find that out?


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

I think the blue water thing is just for appeal

when you're average person (non fish keeper) thinks of water, they think of it as being a pretty blue, so some pet stores tint the water blue to make it look "pretty"

the only local place to me that I've seen that does it is Petland


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

The blue is a medication,to keep the fish alive in sub par conditions.I had the name of it,but cannot remember.The male bettas are veiltails,and most of the females are as well.Be wary though,Walmart is terrible as of late,as they have been selling male plakats(short finned males)as females.Males will have longer ventrals than the females(thats the two fins that hang down in front of the anal fin)And the anal fin will come to a point.
Females will be more rounded in body shape,and will house vertical stripes when by a male,Usually.Also look for an oviposter,or egg tube.Young males will have these as well.

Here is a few pics to help.
Veiltail female,most common found at walmart








Plakat male,often mislabled as a female.


----------



## Lil Gashog (Dec 1, 2010)

So does the medication go away after awhile?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

They are usually shipped in it,and when the person opens the box of fish,they are supposed to put them in fresh.But yes it goes away with waterchanges.I never leave my boys or girls in the blue water,and i dont add any of it with the initial acclimation.

And i believe its the methylene blue.


----------

